# IH 574 Running Problem



## Chromemotor (Dec 15, 2011)

Working on a friends' 574. I was using it for log splitting and it's been working great. Went to pull it into my barn and halfway in it just stopped running. I've gone through all the normal stuff but to no avail. There is an 1/8th inch pipe plug on the manifold just above the carb and if I spray starter fluid in and close it up the tractor starts right up and runs till the fuel runs out. (This is the gas engine version). I've pulled the fuel line off and checked that I'm getting flow. Friend said they replaced the fuel pump not too long ago. The fuel shutoff solenoid on the carb has been disconnected for some time but I'm wondering if there is something going on with that. I notice the end of the shaft of the solenoid seems to have something cutoff of it but I have no idea what it should be. I definitely have a fuel delivery issue but I'm a little stumped not knowing exactly whats up with the carb. I split the carb and it is pretty simple inside but I only checked a few obvious things like if the float was free and the main jet open but again there seems to be more. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The solenoid has a pointed pin on the end of it that snaps shut when you turn the key off to keep the tractor from dieseling or running on after working hard. I'm guessing they cut that pin off so they didn't have to have it hooked up. Its possible that something got sucked up into the main emulsion tube on the carb, pluggin up the fuel flow to the venturi. If you have the carb apart, I'd blow some carb cleaner and compressed air into the ports and jets on the carb just in case. We had a ton of issues with the Marvel-Schebler carb on our 574 and replaced it 5 years ago with a Zenith model that works far better. We always had troubles with the tractor stalling easily when it was cold, and it never idled well. The new carb is a night and day difference, but it cost over $300, so its not something to just toss on for the heck of it.

If you loosen the fuel line at the carb and crank it over, do you still have good flow? If so, I'd try replacing the anti-dieseling solenoid. Its possible that the pin wasn't cut off far enough and its blocking off your flow. You could also temporarily plug the hole with a pipe plug instead of replacing it. Just pull it and plug the hole. Do you have any moisture in the fuel? Have you drained the fuel bowl under the right side of the saddle tank? I've been babying my 574 on for years after heavy use here on the farm, so I've gotten pretty familiar with it.


----------



## Chromemotor (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy for the quick response. I'll pull the carb apart again and check and clean the ports. This is the Zenith carb and looks to be very workable, I have always been impressed with how well this tractor runs in the worst conditions. Thats why I was totally surprised at the difficulty I'm having now. I did check the fuel quickly for water but I didn't remove the fuel bowl/strainer under the tank. I was a little nervous I would be opening a can of snakes since I don't know when the last time it was removed. I will however go through the process. Thanks Again


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Chromemotor said:


> Thanks Country Boy for the quick response. I'll pull the carb apart again and check and clean the ports. This is the Zenith carb and looks to be very workable, I have always been impressed with how well this tractor runs in the worst conditions. Thats why I was totally surprised at the difficulty I'm having now. I did check the fuel quickly for water but I didn't remove the fuel bowl/strainer under the tank. I was a little nervous I would be opening a can of snakes since I don't know when the last time it was removed. I will however go through the process. Thanks Again


Just remember when removing the fuel bowl that it is glass and will shatter if the nut is overtightened. I had that happen on my 350 Utility this fall. I cleaned the bowl and had it running in the yard while I set up the blower for blowing straw up into the barn. When I got back, the tractor was stopped and the fuel was pouring out on the ground. The glass bowl had shattered in a million pieces. Just tighten it enough to make it stop leaking, and if your gaskets are dry or misshapen, buy and install new ones.

There should be a cork gasket and a fine mesh screen above the fuel bowl that will have to be removed and cleaned as well. While you have the bowl off, put a container under the valve and turn it on for a while to see if you have a clean, steady flow from the valve. One time we had a huge spider get into the tank (no idea how) and it died in there. Its body was plugging up the tank outlet when fuel started to flow because it would be drawn to the outlet. When the tractor would choke off, the spider would float away and it would restart again but only run a couple of minutes. We ended up having to remove the fuel bowl assembly and drain the entire tank to get it out.

Another thing to watch out for on that 574 is the tank rusting out between the fender and the tank wall. Its a saddle tank between the fenders, and ours rusted out because dirt and water got between the tank and the fender. A new tank is $1500, and a used one at the junk yard set me back $400. Just something to think about. I ended up painting the replacement tank with POR 15 in that area before I reinstalled it.


----------



## Chromemotor (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I hate it when that happens!  I finall had the chance to work on the tractor yesterday and Thanks to Country Boy's help I did get it running. Unfortunately after going through the gas draining process, the removal of the gas shutoff solenoid and replacement with a plug, the draining and cleaning of the carb and blowing out all the jets. I put it all back together and it started right up and runs like a top. I have NO idea what the actual fix was but its running and all is good. Thanks Again for the words of wisdom Country Boy. By the way have you tried using an automotive muffler on these things at all? The tractor places want way too much money for an IH muffler and it really doesn't look much different than something NAPA has on the shelf. Thanks Rick


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As long as the muffler is about the same size and flow (full baffle or open) it should work fine. Is yours a vertical muffler or an under-slung exhaust? My 574 has the exhaust drop down, under the motor to the left side, then straight back to just behind the rear wheel. Other ones had the exhaust pipe sticking straight out the top of the hood. Have you tried places like Tractor Supply or Fleet Farm for an aftermarket muffler? They should be cheaper than the OEM. Its been a while since I bought a muffler for mine. I think the current one has been on there close to 15 years now.


----------



## asand621 (Aug 3, 2015)

the tractor will start for ten minutes then it stops then it has to sit for 30 minutes before you can start it again. it works fine for the 10 minutes it runs. points condenser and coil and electric shutoff have all been replaced


----------

